# Acupuncture with DE



## zph (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi, 

I'm wondering if any that has had DE had acupuncture sessions alongside ?  Not sure if it would help if it was a fertility focused one or it helps manage the stress. 

Thanks, Zoey


----------



## Coolish (Jul 10, 2012)

I had it during my last DE cycle. I went to a guy who specialised in fertility/IVF acupuncture and he was well aware of the different needs of OE versus DE IVF. For me I could see differences in my body temperature - I tend to get too hot and apparently repeated IVF can make you warmer anyway, and also my lining was a couple centimetres more than my last 2 attempts. However, I didn't really feel that it relaxed me, which I'd expected it to.

I'm not sure whether I'll do it on my next cycle as I think I need something to make me relax a little more.


----------



## LittleFriend (May 28, 2010)

I had acupuncture during DE IVF. I had it prior to treatment, during treatment and on the day of embryo transfer. I read up on IVF and acupuncture and there was a meta analysis (putting together all the research articles into IVF and acupuncture) that concluded "The data from this meta-analysis suggests that acupuncture does increase the live birth rate with in vitro fertilisation (IVF) treatment when performed around the time of embryo transfer. However, this could be attributed to placebo effect and the small number of trials included in the review. Larger studies are necessary to confirm the results". It does say you shouldn't have it in early pregnancy though. 
As for whether or not donor eggs would make a difference, the studies looked at embryo implantation and did not differentiate between own egg and donor egg IVF.
http://summaries.cochrane.org/CD006920/acupuncture-and-assisted-conception

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

